# Milan: Commisso vuole solo Li. Contatto con Han Li.



## admin (1 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott. 

*Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare. 

L'offerta fatta da Commisso a Li è stra nota: rimborso dei 32 mln, rimborso ad Elliott degli alti 380 mln, 150 mln per mercato e gestione club e 30% delle quote a Li. 

Se il cinese tornerà a trattare, bisognerà vedere quali saranno le nuove richieste. Pare che voglia altri soldi

*Commisso, nel frattempo, si è già calato, virtualmente, nella parte di proprietario del Milan ed ha iniziato a lavorare sul faldone col quale il Milan si presenterà al TAS.*

Mentre Ross ed i Ricketts... ---) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ross-e-i-ricketts-attendono-elliott-vt64401.html


*Tuttosport conferma: Commisso vuole incontrare personalmente Yonghong Li. Il cinese, rappresentato da Immordino e dall'advisor Alantra, potrebbe decidere di volare negli Usa per incontrare l'imprenditore italo americano e trattare personalmente la cessione del club rossonero. 

I Ricketts, al momento in disparte, tifano affinchè la trattativa non vada in porto.*


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Roccoro (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...



Se all'offerta aggiunge un 50/100 milioni da dare a Li forse si chiude...


----------



## Ale.sasha (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...



Certo che Li ci perderebbe davvero tanto!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...




Nin ho capito perché a Li dovrebbe fregare dei mitici “150 milioni per il mercato” e del saldo dei 123 milioni piú interesse del Milan verso Elliot (che poi non si capisce perché il Milan dovrebbe saldare invece di rifinanziare).

In pratica l’offerta é : ti saldo il debito di 180 milioni piú interessi con Elliot e copro i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale e in cambio mi prendo il 70% del Milan.

Equivale a valutare il Milan 345 milioni.

Se Li non accetta, non fa l’aumento di capitale e lascia tutto ad Elliot ricava certamente i 242 milioni a cui ammonta il suo debito con interessi con Elliot piú tuutoo quello che Elliot riesce a ricavare dall’asta di vendita eccedente i 242 milioni.

Se ad esempio Elliot vende il Milan a 400 milioni Li oltre a non pagare Elliot incassa 158 milioni.

Commisso offre 242 piú il 30% del Milan
Elliot garantisce 242 piú il valore di vendita all’asta eccedente i 242 milioni...

Al momento forse a Li conviene perdere tutto verso Elliot piuttosto che accettare la misera offerta di Commisso.


----------



## kipstar (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nin ho capito perché a Li dovrebbe fregare dei mitici “150 milioni per il mercato” e del saldo dei 123 milioni piú interesse del Milan verso Elliot (che poi non si capisce perché il Milan dovrebbe saldare invece di rifinanziare).
> 
> In pratica l’offerta é : ti saldo il debito di 180 milioni piú interessi con Elliot e copro i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale e in cambio mi prendo il 70% del Milan.
> 
> ...



In effetti, vista così, non gli si può dar torto che non cede....
Però credo che la offerta sia diversa... altrimenti tutto sto circo non avrebbe molto senso...


----------



## Casnop (1 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Se all'offerta aggiunge un 50/100 milioni da dare a Li forse si chiude...


La trattativa verte su questi aspetti, si. In queste ore, il presidente tenterà di ricavare un altro margine per sé, ed i suoi. Poi, chiuderà: non può non farlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...



Allora farebbe prima a convocare berlusconi


----------



## danjr (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nin ho capito perché a Li dovrebbe fregare dei mitici “150 milioni per il mercato” e del saldo dei 123 milioni piú interesse del Milan verso Elliot (che poi non si capisce perché il Milan dovrebbe saldare invece di rifinanziare).
> 
> In pratica l’offerta é : ti saldo il debito di 180 milioni piú interessi con Elliot e copro i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale e in cambio mi prendo il 70% del Milan.
> 
> ...



Mi sembrava di aver letto che quasi un centinaio di milioni sono le “rate” da pagar di vari giocatori, quindi un altro debito


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...



Francamente credo a Li un'offerta migliore di questa non possa arrivare da nessuno...


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2018)

*Tuttosport conferma: Commisso vuole incontrare personalmente Yonghong Li. Il cinese, rappresentato da Immordino e dall'advisor Alantra, potrebbe decidere di volare negli Usa per incontrare l'imprenditore italo americano e trattare personalmente la cessione del club rossonero. 

I Ricketts, al momento in disparte, tifano affinchè la trattativa non vada in porto.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava di aver letto che quasi un centinaio di milioni sono le “rate” da pagar di vari giocatori, quindi un altro debito



Questo rientra tutto in una valutazione del valore della societá. Se devi pagare anvira 100 milioni per giocatori hai un debito da 100 milioni. Ma se hai contrattualizzato giocatori dai cui cartellini , vendendoli, ricaveresti 300 milioni hai un asset.

Non simpossono fare i conti dei debiti senza mettere sull’altra colonna gli assets.


Inoltre qua di fa sempre confusione tra debiti fi Li e debiti del Milan.

Se Li nin é piú proprietario del Milan cosa gli importa se Commisso salda o no i debiti vhe il Milan ha con altri.

È come se la fiat avesse 1 miliardo di debiti con la Bremo. Gli Agnelli vendessero la Fiat a Bill Gates e questi nell’offerta dicesse che si impegna a saldare il debiti che la Fiat ha con la Brembo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: Commisso vuole incontrare personalmente Yonghong Li. Il cinese, rappresentato da Immordino e dall'advisor Alantra, potrebbe decidere di volare negli Usa per incontrare l'imprenditore italo americano e trattare personalmente la cessione del club rossonero.
> 
> I Ricketts, al momento in disparte, tifano affinchè la trattativa non vada in porto.*




Ormai sperare A o B ha poco senso. Speriamo solo per questo inverno di avere un assetto stabile. 

Si é capito che questa estate ormai é andata.


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: Commisso vuole incontrare personalmente Yonghong Li. Il cinese, rappresentato da Immordino e dall'advisor Alantra, potrebbe decidere di volare negli Usa per incontrare l'imprenditore italo americano e trattare personalmente la cessione del club rossonero.
> 
> I Ricketts, al momento in disparte, tifano affinchè la trattativa non vada in porto.*



Sto Commisso incomincia a starmi simpatico.. vediamo e speriamo.


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nin ho capito perché a Li dovrebbe fregare dei mitici “150 milioni per il mercato” e del saldo dei 123 milioni piú interesse del Milan verso Elliot (che poi non si capisce perché il Milan dovrebbe saldare invece di rifinanziare).
> 
> In pratica l’offerta é : ti saldo il debito di 180 milioni piú interessi con Elliot e copro i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale e in cambio mi prendo il 70% del Milan.
> 
> ...



se va all'asta il valore del debito vs Elliot è 380 non 210. è compreso anche quello del Milan.


----------



## Wildbone (1 Luglio 2018)

Io sono più radicale: spero che spariscano sia Li che Commisso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> se va all'asta il valore del debito vs Elliot è 380 non 210. è compreso anche quello del Milan.



Ma assolutamente no!

Il debito del Milan non centra assolutamente nulla con ció che deve ripianare Li.


----------



## sette (1 Luglio 2018)

In che lingua parlano? Commisso conosce il dialetto cinese?


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: Commisso vuole incontrare personalmente Yonghong Li. Il cinese, rappresentato da Immordino e dall'advisor Alantra, potrebbe decidere di volare negli Usa per incontrare l'imprenditore italo americano e trattare personalmente la cessione del club rossonero.
> 
> I Ricketts, al momento in disparte, tifano affinchè la trattativa non vada in porto.*



Per tutti quelli che tifavano o tifano per i Ricketts, a quanto pare il famoso interessamento di quel comunicato sono solo chiacchiere. La famiglia americana sembra voler ballare sulla carcassa di un Milan che a quel punto sarà già disastrato e con un'altra stagione ormai completamente buttata. L'unico che realmente sta dimostrando interessamento concreto fin da subito per abbreviare i tempi sembra proprio Commisso.

Ripeto che secondo me Commisso ha più garra da mettere nella gestione del club.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che tifavano o tifano per i Ricketts, a quanto pare il famoso interessamento di quel comunicato sono solo chiacchiere. La famiglia americana sembra voler ballare sulla carcassa di un Milan che a quel punto sarà già disastrato e con un'altra stagione ormai completamente buttata. L'unico che realmente sta dimostrando interessamento concreto fin da subito per abbreviare i tempi sembra proprio Commisso.
> 
> Ripeto che secondo me Commisso ha più garra da mettere nella gestione del club.



.


----------



## Casnop (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nin ho capito perché a Li dovrebbe fregare dei mitici “150 milioni per il mercato” e del saldo dei 123 milioni piú interesse del Milan verso Elliot (che poi non si capisce perché il Milan dovrebbe saldare invece di rifinanziare).
> 
> In pratica l’offerta é : ti saldo il debito di 180 milioni piú interessi con Elliot e copro i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale e in cambio mi prendo il 70% del Milan.
> 
> ...


Perché, per statuti di tutte le società controllanti a cascata il Milan, Elliott, quale titolare delle golden shares che in esse detiene, può esercitare nelle assemblee dei soci il veto su eventuali voti dell'azionista di controllo di rigetto di una proposta come quella di Commisso, di fatto obbligandolo ad accettarla. E, in caso di default, potrebbe essere lo stesso creditore ad esercitare il diritto di voto in assemblea al posto del creditore pugnorato, approvando esso stesso direttamente quelle proposte, e rendendo dunque non necessaria la escussione dei pegni, e l'avvio della defatigante procedura esecutiva in Tribunale (catastrofica per la gestione societaria del club, tra l'altro). Li è bloccato da ogni lato, ovunque si muova: può negoziare al meglio con Commisso, che gli riconosce una buona posizione di minoranza ed i diritti di Milan China, con cui rientrare dai suoi investimenti a medio termine, o essere costretto ad accettare offerte anche peggiori per lui, come quella, riferita dalla stampa ai Ricketts, con medesima struttura, financo stesse cifre, ma senza quota di minoranza: un disastro per lui. Realismo, magari un ulteriore margine per sé (di questo parlerà con Commisso), ed accettare la offerta, che Commisso, ben consapevole di quanto sopra, ha formulato a bella posta. Soluzione che accontenta Li, soddisfa pienamente Elliott, e fa felice il club, che da questa vicenda esce, caso unico nel calcio professionistico moderno, totalmente azzerato di debiti consolidati. Speriamo in bene, e speriamo presto.


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no!
> 
> Il debito del Milan non centra assolutamente nulla con ció che deve ripianare Li.



ripeto si. anche il debito del Milan scade ad ottobre. qui che vada all'asta adesso o a Ottobre a Elliot vanno 380 milioni (-15 che il Milan ha rifinanziato sempre con Elliot con scadenza 2019). tant'è che Commisso offre 380 a Elliot (perché non ha tempo di rifinanziare il debito del milan)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ripeto si. anche il debito del Milan scade ad ottobre. qui che vada all'asta adesso o a Ottobre a Elliot vanno 380 milioni (-15 che il Milan ha rifinanziato sempre con Elliot con scadenza 2019). tant'è che Commisso offre 380 a Elliot (perché non ha tempo di rifinanziare il debito del milan)



Ultima nota perché vorrei evitare sviluppasse un discorso a due.

Se Li non paga i 180 +30 a Li Elliot diventa automaticamente titolare.

Se il Milan non rimborsa i bond, Elliot puó chiedere il default del Milan e mandarlo in regime fallimentare.

Ma il debito del Milan é facilmente rifinanziabile, quello di Li no.

In sostanza se Li o Commisso saldano i 180 +30, poi rientrano in pieno possesso di tutti i diritti del Mikan che poi possono usare per rifinanziare facilmente i 123 + 12 dei bond.

In sintesi. Al proprietario del Milan, per linerarsi di Elliot basta trovare come liquidargli i 180+30.


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nin ho capito perché a Li dovrebbe fregare dei mitici “150 milioni per il mercato” e del saldo dei 123 milioni piú interesse del Milan verso Elliot (che poi non si capisce perché il Milan dovrebbe saldare invece di rifinanziare).
> 
> In pratica l’offerta é : ti saldo il debito di 180 milioni piú interessi con Elliot e copro i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale e in cambio mi prendo il 70% del Milan.
> 
> ...



Non sono "150mln per il mercato"ma"150mln per il mercato e spese di gestione".
Significa che Commisso non ha o non vuole investire più di tanto nel Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Luglio 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Non sono "150mln per il mercato"ma"150mln per il mercato e spese di gestione".
> Significa che Commisso non ha o non vuole investire più di tanto nel Milan.



Lo dimostra anche la sua strategia di cercare di chiudere a prezzo di saldo con Li confidando nella su difficoltá a reperire i 32 milioni dell’aumento di capitale.

Probabilmente pensa che ad un asta uscirebbe perdente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...


A me questo Commisso dá l’impressione di essere un Lotirchio 2.0. Non mi ispira fiducia per niente.


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo dimostra anche la sua strategia di cercare di chiudere a prezzo di saldo con Li confidando nella su difficoltá a reperire i 32 milioni dell’aumento di capitale.
> 
> Probabilmente pensa che ad un asta uscirebbe perdente



Commisso è un imprenditore e se ti puo' prendere per la gola,puoi essere certo che lo fa.
E fino a qui nulla di nuovo sotto il sole dato che siamo nel 2018 e non nel 1970 dove il calcio era un'altra cosa.
Nello specifico,a noi gli imprenditori made in Usa non servono.Serve gente con le tasche bucate e che faccia magheggi dalla mattina alla sera.
Con questi individui ci giochiamo lo scudetto tra 10 anni.


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...




Qualsiasi proprietario che abbia in mente di gestire il Milan seriamente e senza strani giri, di Yonghong Li se ne frega altamente. Altro che lasciargli quote.


----------



## mabadi (1 Luglio 2018)

Oggi solo notizie belle.............. una migliore dell'altra.
Giusto per chiedere, la notizia di Al Khelaifi si è rilevata una bufala?
ps ma Al Khelaifi non ha un account ufficiale ? o qualcosa per dirgli salvaci tu.


----------



## centopercento (1 Luglio 2018)

per lo meno sembra che sto commisso ci voglia davvero molto


----------



## danjr (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo rientra tutto in una valutazione del valore della societá. Se devi pagare anvira 100 milioni per giocatori hai un debito da 100 milioni. Ma se hai contrattualizzato giocatori dai cui cartellini , vendendoli, ricaveresti 300 milioni hai un asset.
> 
> Non simpossono fare i conti dei debiti senza mettere sull’altra colonna gli assets.
> 
> ...


Però si parlava di un Lì comunque presente al 30% non totalmente assente, gli investimenti aumentano il valore anche della sua parte no?


----------



## Nico1975 (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...



Ma davvero credete che un imprenditore serio pensi di trattare una cessione milionaria con un fantoccio come controparte? credete che negli ambienti giusti non sappiano chi é l interlocutore che decide davvero?


----------



## majorero61 (1 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Però si parlava di un Lì comunque presente al 30% non totalmente assente, gli investimenti aumentano il valore anche della sua parte no?



Non credo perchè se sei proprietario del 30 % devi pagare il 30 % di tutti gli aumenti di capitale oppure non esercitare i tuoi diritti e abbassare la tua quota di proprietà .


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2018)

majorero61 ha scritto:


> Non credo perchè se sei proprietario del 30 % devi pagare il 30 % di tutti gli aumenti di capitale oppure non esercitare i tuoi diritti e abbassare la tua quota di proprietà .



Credibilissimo che Li paghi il 30% degli aumenti di capitale. Gli acquirenti potenziali del Milan staranno facendo a gara per tenerlo come socio di minoranza.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che tifavano o tifano per i Ricketts, a quanto pare il famoso interessamento di quel comunicato sono solo chiacchiere. La famiglia americana sembra voler ballare sulla carcassa di un Milan che a quel punto sarà già disastrato e con un'altra stagione ormai completamente buttata. L'unico che realmente sta dimostrando interessamento concreto fin da subito per abbreviare i tempi sembra proprio Commisso.
> 
> Ripeto che secondo me Commisso ha più garra da mettere nella gestione del club.



I Ricketts e Ross vogliono tutto il Milan, non sono disposti a tenersi il burattino tra i piedi, Commisso sta proprio cercando di superarli offrendo a Li di tenersi un 30% da rivendere più avanti.

Tra le due alternative sarebbe auspicabile eliminare Li, tenersi in casa il pupazzo non mi fa pensare che la nuova proprietà inizierebbe col piede giusto o che sia apparentemente limpida e non un'altra pagliacciata


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> I Ricketts e Ross vogliono tutto il Milan, non sono disposti a tenersi il burattino tra i piedi, Commisso sta proprio cercando di superarli offrendo a Li di tenersi un 30% da rivendere più avanti.
> 
> Tra le due alternative sarebbe auspicabile eliminare Li, tenersi in casa il pupazzo non mi fa pensare che la nuova proprietà inizierebbe col piede giusto o che sia apparentemente limpida e non un'altra pagliacciata



No, i Ricketts vogliono il Milan ad un prezzo di saldo. Tanto tutto quello eccedente i 380 non va a Elliot e quindi è molto probabile che il Milan venga via per una cifra simile.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questo rientra tutto in una valutazione del valore della societá. Se devi pagare anvira 100 milioni per giocatori hai un debito da 100 milioni. Ma se hai contrattualizzato giocatori dai cui cartellini , vendendoli, ricaveresti 300 milioni hai un asset.
> 
> Non simpossono fare i conti dei debiti senza mettere sull’altra colonna gli assets.
> 
> ...



Se rimane con il 30% li interessa eccome che il Milan non abbia debiti perché di quei debiti, 30% sarebbero suoi.
Così come i 150 mln per il mercato e per la gestione corrente... lui non ci mette nulla ma con il 30% risparmia comunque sui 60 mln...


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2018)

*Fabio Ravezzani: "Curiosamente la proposta economica di Preziosi è la stessa che ha fatto Commisso, curiosamente assistito da Riccardo Silva." *


----------



## 7vinte (1 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Curiosamente la proposta economica di Preziosi è la stessa che ha fatto Commisso, curiosamente assistito da Riccardo Silva." *



Cosa vuol dire? Che dietro Commisso che ha 5 miliardi di patrimonio c'è preziosi che sta morto di debiti? Ahahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Curiosamente la proposta economica di Preziosi è la stessa che ha fatto Commisso, curiosamente assistito da Riccardo Silva." *



Ma dai ma ancora con sta storia di Preziosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete che un imprenditore serio pensi di trattare una cessione milionaria con un fantoccio come controparte? credete che negli ambienti giusti non sappiano chi é l interlocutore che decide davvero?



bravo.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Curiosamente la proposta economica di Preziosi è la stessa che ha fatto Commisso, curiosamente assistito da Riccardo Silva." *



Silva ha risposto subito dopo, smentendo. Addirittura ha pure detto che non sente Preziosi da 5 anni.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Nin ho capito perché a Li dovrebbe fregare dei mitici “150 milioni per il mercato” e del saldo dei 123 milioni piú interesse del Milan verso Elliot (che poi non si capisce perché il Milan dovrebbe saldare invece di rifinanziare).
> 
> In pratica l’offerta é : ti saldo il debito di 180 milioni piú interessi con Elliot e copro i 32 milioni di aumento di capitale e in cambio mi prendo il 70% del Milan.
> 
> ...



Li non ha nessun potere. Non detiene lui le azioni del Milan. Prima lo capiamo meglio è.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Curiosamente la proposta economica di Preziosi è la stessa che ha fatto Commisso, curiosamente assistito da Riccardo Silva." *



Almeno scrivi anche che Riccardo Silva ha smentito e fatto fare a Ravezzani, la figura del pirla con questo tweet..non solo quello che ti torna comodo


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Silva ha risposto subito dopo, smentendo. Addirittura ha pure detto che non sente Preziosi da 5 anni.



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...


Per il bene del Milan è necessario che la testa di legno e la testa di c.. che si nasconde dietro spariscano il prima possibile.


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Almeno scrivi anche che Riccardo Silva ha smentito e fatto fare a Ravezzani, la figura del pirla con questo tweet..non solo quello che ti torna comodo



Ho solo riportato la notizia.
Il fatto che smentisca non cambia niente, se poi vogliamo prendere le smentite per oro colato...


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho solo riportato la notizia.
> Il fatto che smentisca non cambia niente, se poi vogliamo prendere le smentite per oro colato...



Eh invece le news di Ravezzani


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ultima nota perché vorrei evitare sviluppasse un discorso a due.
> 
> Se Li non paga i 180 +30 a Li Elliot diventa automaticamente titolare.
> 
> ...



Ma se Commisso compra o Li estingue il debito si. poi ha fino ad ottobre x rifinanziare il debito del Milan. ma qui si stava parlando se il Milan finisce all'asta dal 7 luglio in poi o ad ottobre. in quel caso ad Elliot va restituito tutto il debito più gli interessi. ossia circa 380 milioni.


----------



## mil77 (1 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho solo riportato la notizia.
> Il fatto che smentisca non cambia niente, se poi vogliamo prendere le smentite per oro colato...



cioè quindi il tweet di Ravezzani è una notizia seria e la smentita di Silva no. ma dai almeno l'obbiettivita'


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> cioè quindi il tweet di Ravezzani è una notizia seria e la smentita di Silva no. ma dai almeno l'obbiettivita'



Pazzesco


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ho solo riportato la notizia.
> Il fatto che smentisca non cambia niente, se poi vogliamo prendere le smentite per oro colato...



Scusa ma che vuol dire?


----------



## sion (1 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...



Restate on topic


----------



## Aron (1 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## sette (1 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 luglio 2018, Rocco Commisso ha stoppato gli intermediari. Vuole trattare direttamente con Yonghong Li la cessione del Milan. L'italo americano è convinto che Li stia bluffando e che non abbia i 32 mln da restituire ad Elliott.
> 
> *Nelle ultime ore ci sarebbe stato un contatto con Han Li*. La trattativa non è ancora riaperta del tutto, ma è già qualcosa. Li, come già riportato, ha cambiato i legali. Ciò indica che vuole andare avanti a trattare.
> 
> ...



"L'offerta fatta da Commisso a Li è stra nota: rimborso dei 32 mln, rimborso ad Elliott degli alti 380 mln, 150 mln per mercato e gestione club e 30% delle quote a Li. " ... Io dico che è un'offerta non rifiutabile. A meno che il tombino non sia di altra opinione.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per il bene del Milan è necessario che la testa di legno e la testa di c.. che si nasconde dietro spariscano il prima possibile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Curiosamente la proposta economica di Preziosi è la stessa che ha fatto Commisso, curiosamente assistito da Riccardo Silva." *



Sto maiale andrebbe sparato in mezzo agli occhi. Dannato terrorista.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sto maiale andrebbe sparato in mezzo agli occhi. Dannato terrorista.




E la madonna. 

Io mi chiederei più se è fondata quella sparata o meno comunque. Fin ora a pensare il peggio del Milan si è praticamente sempre preso purtroppo.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sto maiale andrebbe sparato in mezzo agli occhi. Dannato terrorista.



Hai ragione fratello


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Luglio 2018)

Commisso farebbe bene a trattare con Elliot, l'unico interlocutore esistente fin dall'inizio. Se no tanto vale parlare ancora con Silvio. I Li in questa storia non sono mai esistiti, sono delle figurine.


----------



## Salina (1 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Francamente credo a Li un'offerta migliore di questa non possa arrivare da nessuno...


Li non e padrone di nulla,e elliot che tratta ed e il vero propietario del Milan.
I


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Luglio 2018)

Certo che non escono più notizie su questa faccenda ormai da 2 giorni. Boh, o stanno chiudendo in gran segreto o proprio è saltato tutto. Di solito quando c'è silenzio si fanno le cose. Certo è che mancano 5 giorni alla scadenza dei 32 milioni.


----------



## Naruto98 (1 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Certo che non escono più notizie su questa faccenda ormai da 2 giorni. Boh, o stanno chiudendo in gran segreto o proprio è saltato tutto. Di solito quando c'è silenzio si fanno le cose. Certo è che mancano 5 giorni alla scadenza dei 32 milioni.


Secondo me Li verserà i soldi e le cose andranno per le lunghe.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Li verserà i soldi e le cose andranno per le lunghe.



Si ma se non li versa entro lunedi o martedi è finita, perchè poi ci sono anche alcuni tempi tecnici affinchè arrivino i soldi. Non può versarli l'ultimo giorno ma almeno 2-3 giorni prima.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Luglio 2018)

Sabato e domenica senza sentire "è fatta, a breve l'ufficialità" "è saltato tutto" come osano!!!


----------



## koti (1 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Certo è che mancano 5 giorni alla scadenza dei 32 milioni.


Credo sia 9 luglio.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Credo sia 9 luglio.



Dicono sia il 6 Luglio.


----------



## Naruto98 (1 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si ma se non li versa entro lunedi o martedi è finita, perchè poi ci sono anche alcuni tempi tecnici affinchè arrivino i soldi. Non può versarli l'ultimo giorno ma almeno 2-3 giorni prima.



Sarebbe una FOLLIA che non li versasse e perdesse il milan così. Vedrai che li verserà in tempo.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Luglio 2018)

secondo me non li ha versati per dimostrare, magari in accordo con Elliot, che la continuità aziendale, su cui la UEFA ha voluto esprimersi in più fasi, non è assolutamente in discussione, visto che il richiesto è stato coperto senza problemi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Luglio 2018)

Io sto solo aspettando l apertira del topic o 3d o come diavolo si chiama che cita " UFFICIALE : al Mansour nuovo proprietario del Milan


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Luglio 2018)

L'offerta di Commisso è molto bassa, Li ci perderebbe molyissimo ma... se non vende adesso, rischia di perderci ancora di più. Mantenere una società come il Milan costa... e non poco, 90 milioni per la gestione ordinaria all'anno più il mercato.
Perciò vendendo adesso pur perdendoci tanto, limiterebbe i danni e potrebbe recuperare rivendendo in futuro il suo 30 per cento (ammesso che qualcuno sia interessato ad esser socio di minoranza di Commisso, che difficilmente venderebbe le sue quote).
Aggiungerei che Li è probabilmente obbligato a spendere almeno 100 milioni sul mercato, visto che così era d'accordo con Berlusconi (100 milioni all'anno per tre anni). Solo così mi spiego il senso dell'offerta di Commisso che anziché offrire soldi a Li, gli offre soldi per il mercato...


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Io sto solo aspettando l apertira del topic o 3d o come diavolo si chiama che cita " UFFICIALE : al Mansour nuovo proprietario del Milan



ci sono più possibilità che tu sia il successore di rocco siffredi o che tu diventa miliardario a seconda di ciò che preferisci


----------

